# Occasional usage - Mobile Broadband



## Westgolf (12 Feb 2011)

Hi All,

I'm wondering what the "best buy" is for one of those mobile broadband dongle things. I use my laptop primarily at home but from time to time I use it in other locations. I would like to have the dongle/ key thing for these occasions mainly for convenience. My upload/download activity wouldnt be huge but I would like a reasonably fast speed. I'm based in Galway if that makes any difference.

Thanks,

Westgolf


----------



## pudds (12 Feb 2011)

I have Meteor Pay as you Go, myself €20 pm and find it great. I got a re-furbished dongle for only €20 they are usually around €49 new.

Which ever gives you a strong signal is the one to get, (especially if using it from a fixed location like home for instance,  so take the 7day free trial *first* before you decide.


----------

